# Maxima engine swap



## Ole betzy 1997 GLE (Apr 8, 2020)

I have a 1997 nissan maxima GLE it has 107,000miles vq30 v6 twincam 24valve 
I want to engine swap with a 370z motor I just want to know if anybody has done this type of thing and if I did do so would I have to change out exhaust manifold,air intake,transmission ect... 
Before someone says keep it the way it is. I wouldve loved too except a horse thought otherwise and decided to run into my car while I was going 70mph and trash my whole front right side of my car


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The Maxima is FWD and the engine is a VQ30DE; the 370Z is RWD and the engine is a VQ37VHR; the transmission bolt patterns are different and the engine mounts are in different locations. Also you'll have to deal with the engine electrical wiring and the ECU with all the sensor connections. If you really want a VQ37VHR engine, get one with a transmission from a FWD Infiniti which might be an easier swap but you still might have to deal with the engine/transmission mounting positions along with adapting the axles to the wheel hubs.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

By the time you get done swapping in the engine, you'd end up spending more than you would have for a good, used Infiniti G37 and it still wouldn't be as nice.


----------



## Ole betzy 1997 GLE (Apr 8, 2020)

So would it be easier to put put a fwd engine rather then converting it to rwd? And if so I want an engine with alot of HP but still able to do as little work as possible with wiring


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your first sentence is not logical, since your car is already FWD, why would you ever want to convert it to RWD. Like I said previously, If you really want a VQ37VHR engine, get one with a transmission from a FWD Infiniti which might be an easier swap but you still might have to deal with the electrical change-over and the engine/transmission mounting positions along with adapting the axles to the wheel hubs; a lot of cost and labor and if it doesn't work out, it'll make a good lawn ornament.

Like SMJ said, the smart thing to do is to get a good used Infiniti G37. However if you really want to keep your Maxima, rebuild the VQ30DE, then add a *turbo charger kit* which will give you a very good boost of HP at a fraction of the cost/labor compared to your original intent.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Ole betzy 1997 GLE said:


> So would it be easier to put put a fwd engine rather then converting it to rwd? And if so I want an engine with alot of HP but still able to do as little work as possible with wiring


Yes, a lot easier. If you installed something like, for example, a FWD VQ35DE engine, you would still have to swap over the ECM and engine harness and integrate it to your 97 Max's main harness. It's not like the '60s, anymore!


----------

